# magnum pistol primers



## dmcadams (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone have some good info on using magnum pistol primers in place of regular primers. 
Looking for experience with working up loads using magnum primers where they are not called for in reloading manuals. 
Can't find regular small pistol primers but can get magum small pistol primers.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing...But I think magnum primers are designed to be used with slower burning powder . A magnum primer mixed with a fast burning powder(aka bullseye) = higher then exceptable pressure. I came to the conclusion that it isn't worth the hassel of coming up with a new load or taking the chance of damaging my firearm or myself.

I'll use standard primers instead of magnum primers all day long in my 357 target loads.


----------

